# Snap switch tamper covers



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Anybody know where to get the little "bubbles" that you fasten over a snap switch to keep someone from turning it off or on? I've installed a potload of motion lights for a customer that were formerly switch controlled. He wants the little bubbles to fasten over the switch (ivory color) instead of just wiring the switch to be hot all the time. Don't ask me why, because I don't know why. It's just what he wants. I don't even know what those things are even called to evey try to Google them.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you try Home Depot? J/K sort of but that is where I have seen that type of item.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Marc i am not sure if this is a correct item but here one is :

http://www.foxelectricsupply.com/content/products/ProductDetail.asp?qsCatID=25918&qsProductNo=40460

i think one or other you are looking for like this http://www.webcontentplus.com/ejw/switch.html

let me see if i can find few more
if you want to,

but i have one switch guard on my place but it dont have the manufacter name but it is clear plastic it about roughly 3/4 inch wide and about 1/4 inch thick and it have a " fork " to hold the toggle switch in place with the screw [ you use the same screw to drive in the wall plate on ]

hope this help ya some of it 

Merci , Marc


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I think this is what you'd be looking for: http://www.amazon.com/Value-Pack-Switch-Guard/dp/B000NCV1SK


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I think this is what you'd be looking for: http://www.amazon.com/Value-Pack-Switch-Guard/dp/B000NCV1SK


BINGO! Yes, that's what I need. Doesn't look like they come in ivory. I might have to hunt some more now that I have a few search terms from that link. Thanks guys.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"BINGO! Yes, that's what I need. Doesn't look like they come in ivory. I might have to hunt some more now that I have a few search terms from that link. Thanks guys."

MD, what are those things used for? Wouldn't it just be better to remove the switch? I'm a dummy here.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ask your local supplier to order a Mulberry 40460:










One of my local suppliers here has `em in stock.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

kbsparky answered my question with the nice catalog cut.

Thanx all . . .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I know it's late in the fourth quarter here, but why not install a keyed switch?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I know it's late in the fourth quarter here, but why not install a keyed switch?


A couple reasons:
1) they're expensive, and most of these fixtures are on 3-ways and 4-ways
2) that's not what my customer asked for


It's a fine solution otherwise, but just not what he wanted. This fella's a little (okay, a lot) fickle, and I've learned over the years that he wants what he wants, and that's just how it is.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"This fella's a little (okay, a lot) fickle".

Yea, the customer is always the customer, just sometimes he makes you go 'grrr' . . .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> "This fella's a little (okay, a lot) fickle".
> 
> Yea, the customer is always the customer, just sometimes he makes you go 'grrr' . . .


Whoever said, "The customer is always right!" obviously never had to deal with them!


----------

